# 70 liter aquarium - "Autumn"



## Gohitit (Sep 17, 2008)

Plan:










Fishes: Poecilia wingei and Ancistrus dolichopterus
Plants: Vallisneria americana, Ludwigia repens, Pistia stratiotes, Cryptocoryne wendtii, Lemna minor and rock moss
Snails: Physa marmorata

Cleaning and installation:























































Finish:




























Details:




























With autumn decoration:



















And now, details:


----------



## PeterE (Feb 9, 2010)

Very natural looking. I like it. Did you find those mossy rocks in a creek or something? The way they are growing looks really natural. I also really like they way leaves look in a tank, and I think you've used them really well. It will be interesting to see how it looks when it grows in. IMHO a carpet of Marsilea or something would look awesome.


----------



## Gohitit (Sep 17, 2008)

Thank you.

And new pics... 

Male and female endler fishes:




























One of my dwarf pleco:










Hemiantus:










One of my dwarf pleco baby:


----------



## Gohitit (Sep 17, 2008)

New pics...

Male endler:










Female endler:










Little dwarf pleco:


----------



## Leslie (Aug 17, 2010)

I love the leaves in the bottom of the tank


----------



## Gohitit (Sep 17, 2008)

New wild type endler's ana new pics:


----------



## JawaSnack (Dec 6, 2010)

Great pics, and a great looking tank too!


----------



## anubias6439 (Sep 7, 2010)

very natural looking, very! superb job


----------



## Gohitit (Sep 17, 2008)

Thanks my friends.


----------



## NeonFlux (May 15, 2008)

Great, great looking tank!


----------



## Gohitit (Sep 17, 2008)

Thanks... 

And new pics:


----------



## AQUASAUR (Aug 13, 2005)

Another great Guppy set, mate!
Keep them going...


----------



## Gohitit (Sep 17, 2008)

Thanks my friend.


----------



## Gohitit (Sep 17, 2008)




----------



## Gohitit (Sep 17, 2008)

News:


----------



## shauliko (May 1, 2011)

nice, look like the real nature...


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

your tank looks really nice! good job!


----------

